# 240sx drifting



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

hey, this isn't my car but i just thought i'd post these pics of my friend drifting. We are putting on his s13 silvia front end tuesday and then i'll snap some more drift photos. late


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

That's one badass Coupe. And I must say, he's a good man for putting on the SilEighty front end. Are those Konig Helium's? They look sweet with that white. Now tell him to get some video of it!!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

not too smart with a car load of people in there. but cool none the less.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah, they're the heliums in bronze. thats just 1 person in the back, i just got out to take some pics so it was just the driver and back passenger. we put steelies on the back when we go drifting so we dont mess up his good tires. late


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Cool pic, and cool car. Just don't go running any stop signs, unless of course you've got a Wooo Woooooooo


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice.....


----------

